# Operation Bodenplatte: The Movie.



## Maximowitz (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, nearly 4 minutes of it anyway.


British Pathe News


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 16, 2009)

Great clip...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep...


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 16, 2009)

Interesting, Thanks,


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 16, 2009)

If you use the search engine and type in "Luftwaffe" or any WWII related word or phrase there's a ton of other stuff too.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool stuff in there.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome.


Wheels


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 16, 2009)

Very good. Materially speaking the german attack destroyed several more aircraft that own losses, however as the newreel pointed out the losses of pilots were heavy and non-replace possible.

By the way, at list two of the guncameras shoved in the reel did not belong to Bodenplatte, note there are no snow in the landscape.


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 16, 2009)

Noted. A couple of the clips are from elsewhere but nontheless the best footage I could find.

Unternehemen Bodenplatte was a disaster from start to finish for the Luftwaffe. The best resource to find out this fascinating story is John Manrho and Ron Putz "Bodenplatte: The Luftwaffe's Last Hope." An excellent work.


----------

